# How to taper off Klonopin?



## UltraShy (Nov 8, 2003)

Some might be better able to answer your question if they knew how long you've been on Klonopin. Getting off it should be easier the shorter time you've been taking it.

Also, is this something you take daily or only PRN (as-needed)?

It sounds like you're taking 2 mg every day from your post, yet if that's the case it would seem odd that you take that in a single daily dose of 2mg since the effect certainly isn't going to last 24 hours. If you were consuming it in that manner then you effecting have been withdrawing from Klonopin on a daily basis as the drug wears off each day.


----------



## UltraShy (Nov 8, 2003)

Wienr said:


> I've been taking Klonopin for only a month and a half (as needed). *Sometimes I go a week without taking a pill.* Amd don't get me wrong, the stuff works, bit I'd like to taper off safely.


Thanks for the clarification.

You have no safety issue to worry about. If you can go a week without taking it then there is no need to taper. You've already proven that you can stop cold turkey without a problem.

The risk of benzo withdrawal is seizures, but that only happens with regular use especially in high doses. That would definitely be a concern if I wanted to stop Xanax since I use 10 mg daily and have been for the last several years.


----------



## Medline (Sep 23, 2008)

It would make no sense and would be counterproductive. If you can go 1 week without Klonopin then you are not physically dependent on it.


----------



## euphoria (Jan 21, 2009)

Wienr said:


> So I may not be dependant on the benzo, but after last night, I don't think quitting cold-turkey during a large dose could be safe.


If you're not dependent on it, you have nothing to worry about. Just stop taking them and wait 2-4 days for it to fully clear from your body. You may get a bit of rebound anxiety, but it really shouldn't be anything to worry about.


----------



## euphoria (Jan 21, 2009)

Nah dude, really just chill and don't worry. Benzo withdrawal isn't usually associated with brain shocks (that's SSRI w/d), and even if you found yourself up against unbearable withdrawals (won't happen!), you have your stash around so can step in if needed with a small dose.


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

I would suggest tapering carefully with a qualified professional and not on your own, my two cents.


----------



## Medline (Sep 23, 2008)

I am always a fan of "careful tappering" when it comes to Benzos, but if a person is not physically dependent then there is no need for that.


----------



## Medline (Sep 23, 2008)

Tappering down is just for physically dependent people and these must take the Klonopin daily and slowly reduce the dose. Stop taking the Klonopin, but don't throw it away, you can use it as needed.


----------



## shelovescliche (Dec 17, 2006)

Like other people mentioned, if you can go a week without withdrawal, you're not going to get withdrawal from it. Period. I was on a benzo for a few months, and if I waited two days to take a dose, I'd be extremely sick, plus on the verge of having anxiety attacks (very, very rare occurence for me). I had to taper off (there were only two different mg for this benzo), first decreasing the dose, then taking it just every other day, since it was a capsule and obviously couldn't split. If you really want to taper, you could, but there's really no point if you haven't developed a physical dependence.


----------



## Foh_Teej (May 5, 2004)

Wienr said:


> Okay. 'Cause It just seemed weird to overdose on Klonopin and them immediately cease to use them. But I'm taking your advice.
> 
> Thanks


overdose? what are you talking about specifically? 2mg is a fairly typical dose for many but that isnt all that much daily. To overdose on klonopin, youd literally have to rob your local phramacy and possibly hit up a another for their entire stock as well. Although withdrawal can occur with varying dosage and duration of use with varying degrees of severity, you should have little -if anything- to worry about. Please take the advice of the several previous posters and stop worrying about it.


----------



## Medline (Sep 23, 2008)

After extreme benzo overdoses, withdrawal can occur. But in this case you must have been knocked out for about 3 days.


----------



## Kush (Nov 29, 2008)

Foh_Teej said:


> overdose? what are you talking about specifically? 2mg is a fairly typical dose for many but that isnt all that much daily. To overdose on klonopin, youd literally have to rob your local phramacy and possibly hit up a another for their entire stock as well. Although withdrawal can occur with varying dosage and duration of use with varying degrees of severity, you should have little -if anything- to worry about. Please take the advice of the several previous posters and stop worrying about it.


ive took 24 of them b4 and didnt feel nething let alone overdose


----------



## Noca (Jun 24, 2005)

Wienr said:


> I was under the impression that any mood-altering substance shouldn't be quit cold-turkey though.


Not true. Prozac for example has no withdrawal because of its long half-life. Drugs with long half-lives can be quit cold turkey in some cases. Drugs with short half-lives should be weaned off slowly.

Either way, Benzos should be weaned off SLOWLY. They have a pretty bad withdrawal syndrome.


----------



## DMBfan (Aug 29, 2008)

I would be more concerned about the overdose than any withdrawal symptoms. I don't think you've taken them long or frequently enough to become dependent. Trying to unnecessarily taper may in fact cause you to become dependent.

If you really took 100mg of klonopin that probably means you got really messed up, blacked out, and took the pills without knowing it. This sort of recreational usage (if I'm right) should be cause for concern. If you have an addictive personality benzos definitely carry the risk of abuse (and horrible withdrawals from high dosages when used regularly.)


----------



## stealyourface722 (Aug 31, 2008)

weaning off klonopin going less and less everyday is reallly hard, atleast it was for me. If you take the supplement gaba it will replace ur craving for klonopin. Gabapentin makes klonopin soooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo easy to get off of. Seriously I had no problems at all getting off of it while taking gabapentin.


----------



## PsychiatricSurvivor (Feb 4, 2012)

*Titrate Slowly/Suck It Up*

For one year, I was taking 1mg of Klonopin for panic attacks and generalized anxiety, and started feeling generally stupid (also getting poor memory) and decided to wean it off. While Klonopin undoubtedly takes away anxiety and panic attacks, it has other horrible side effects (esp. long term). I'm now at .125mg (1/4 tablet of .5mg) I take it at night before I sleep, and, with the lower dosage, I feel TREMENDOUSLY MORE alert/smart! Each titration of .25mg took me about 1-2 months before another lowering... And yes, crappy withdrawal symptoms occurred with each lowering (most notably, insomnia and racing thoughts at night). You have to "suck it up," as they say, with each lowering and just remember your withdrawal symptoms will not be permanent, so continue forward with confidence! Your brain will eventually heal. Haven't read about anyone weaning off the final .125mg of Klonopin on these forums (esp. without switching to valium/diazepam). If I'm successful, I will definitely post on this support forum! Science has a VERY LONG WAY learning more about the brain's mechanisms and many doctors act as if the science is extremely advanced. It's not. Some advice: Listen to your body because doctors cannot. Become a connoisseur/aficionado of your own body--and jot notes down in your iCal or other calendar about your Klonopin taper....


----------

